# Very deformed tadpole still in egg



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Last weekend when I was pulling a tadpole from a film canister I found two eggs stuck to the back side of it.

Since I wasn't aware there were eggs on it I wasn't very gentle handling the film can. I thought I might have damaged the egg. Right away I noticed it looked odd but it wasn't bad at that point.

It has now developed into this:










Almost as if it has two heads 

It also seems to move around a lot more than the other one.

At what point do I take action here?

Also curious what's the proper term for a tadpole in an egg, if any?

Thanks


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Whoa has anybody ever hatched a 2 headed dart frog??


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

To me, it looks conjoined.

As sad as it is, I have no interest in this tadpole hatching.

I'd much rather euthanize now if that is what I need to do. Maybe I can send it off in a shot of my mead?


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Id let it keep going. But thats just me.


----------



## Kboerstra (Jul 24, 2016)

Let it be, it would be monsterous to kill it, when it can actually live a happy life. To it, it will be normal.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

I also say let it live...


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Let it live you could be one of the first people to document about a two headed frog if you really wanted to. If not you could always just let it be or someone might even be interested in documenting about it.


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

Some people have morbid curiosity, others would rather prevent any possible suffering before it becomes an awareness or issue. I say do what your heart and head tells you to do. Only you have to look at yourself in the mirror.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

After thinking it over and consulting someone much more knowledge and experience I have to decided to wait a while to see what happens.

It definitely has two heads and both have little eyes  

The main head, we will call it, developed first and seems to be in control of things...

SMH... face palm and all...


----------



## Mobsta303 (Aug 3, 2016)

Do you have a recent photo very interesting


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mobsta303 said:


> Do you have a recent photo very interesting


No, it died about two weeks ago. It didn't really get much bigger, in fact even with two heads it was less than half the size of the normal tadpole.


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

port_plz said:


> Last weekend when I was pulling a tadpole from a film canister I found two eggs stuck to the back side of it.
> 
> Since I wasn't aware there were eggs on it I wasn't very gentle handling the film can. I thought I might have damaged the egg. Right away I noticed it looked odd but it wasn't bad at that point.
> 
> ...


If it has not hatched yet, it would be called an embryo . 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

